
Icebreakers.site – Conversation Starters - EddieLomax
https://icebreakers.site/
======
EddieLomax
My team at work begins each planning session with an icebreaker-- it's a great
way to get to know everyone a little better, especially since we are all
remote and located around the globe. Each time it's my turn to come up with a
question, I end up googling for "icebreaker questions" and have to sort
through decent ones ("What skill do you think everyone should have?") to semi-
not-great-for-work-ones ("Name something you hate about your boss.") to
inappropriate ones ("What do you like best about women's bodies?") to outright
illegal ones ("Are you religious?").

Since I'm lazy and wanted one place to easily give me a question to propose to
the group, I made a progressive web app that randomly picks a question out of
a pool of around 700 questions (that I think I've mostly vetted to be
considered "decent" questions). The neat thing about it being a PWA is it can
be installed as a Chrome app (or saved to a home screen on a mobile phone) and
it will still work offline.

Full disclosure-- it's free to use, and there's no ads or anything, but I do
have a Google analytics script on it, simply out of curiosity if anyone is
using it. So if you are anti-Google or anti-analytics, don't go there.
Otherwise, I hope it sparks some good conversations for you and lets you learn
a little more about your fellow teammates.

------
starikovs
I like it! Good and minimalist implementation :) Also, you can improve it by
adding "how to finish a conversation" feature ;)

